# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  Χάθηκε παπαγάλος ζακό

## amastro

Χάθηκε η Κόκο της Αριάδνης από Ηπείρου 19 Υμηττός.

*Κόκο-Ζακό*Όποιος δει κάτι ας βάλει φωνή.

----------


## mariann@

Κανένα νέο;;;;;

----------


## amastro

Δυστυχώς, δεν έχω κάποιο καλό νέο.

----------


## mariann@

Κρίμα. Η Αριάδνη θα έχει τρελαθεί....μακάρι να βρεθεί σύντομα.

----------


## erithacus

Ελπιζω σύντομα να έχουμε νέα...κάποιος θα έχει δει κάτι δε γίνεται να εξαφανίστηκε

----------

